# Magic application rates vs regular salt



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Last year I used rock salt for the first time. I found that I could apply about 60 to 80 lbs per 10,000 (or for you big guys, about 240 to 320 lbs ish per acre). 

I'm going to try Magic this year... but I'm trying to figure out cost so I can bid accordingly. I read where some have said that you really don't reduce the amount of material, you just get better results. John P will say you cut down on half the material (but this is bulk, with higher concentration of Magic than with bagged). 

I will be using 50# bags of Magic. How many square feet (or acre) can I cover per pound with Magic? Second question, where I would increase my material with colder air/pavement temperatures with rock salt, will I need to increase the amount of Magic I put down, or will the amount stay fairly consistent from one application to the next?

This may seem like a redundant topic (reading through pages of posts), however, trying to find the answer to a question about something I have little experience with has been tough. I appreciate all of your input. 

Thanks. Doug


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

When I have used bagged Magic I found I got great results using about 2\3 of what I used in straight salt. Maybe I could have gotten away with half like JP says, but I didn't have the time or opportunity to babysit those locations to see if that lower amount would work. If I get the opportunity to keep a close eye on a site I would try it though to experiment. I found with the colder situation you mention, as advertised I was able to stick with one or 2 applications vs. needing 2-4 heavier applications of straight salt for simular situations. So using 1\3 less than straight salt resulted in a 1\3 higher cost because the Magic cost me 3 times as much as the straight salt. This was well worth it just for the lower corrosion of equipment factor, let alone the other benefits. I hope this helps.


----------



## Innovative (Sep 24, 2002)

*Magic Salt Info*

You may call Innovative directly at 1-800-387-5777 we are the manufacturer or John Parker will be avialable on Monday to answer any of your questions, 845-485-4200..Have a great weekend. Innovative customer service.


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Sorry i havent responded here as i just got back from Jamaica where they say everything is "irie man".I dont know about that as they dont get snow.Anyway,Doug if i were you and you are going to use the 50lb bags of Magic i would start applying at 1/3 less than if you were using straight salt.The reason being just like BRL stated he didnt have the luxury or the time to monitor the results.Therefore by using 1/3 less i believe you will be applying enough to get you the melting action you desire,but if you are able to monitor the results you will be able to cut back on the amount you need to get the same results.Yes it is true that the bagged magic salt material only has about half the amount of magic in it as opposed to bulk magic salt,but think about it.If you spray 8 gallons on 2000 lbs it comes out to literally only a few onces per pound so there is a difference but it is not a huge difference in application rates when it comes to bag over bulk.Using a 1/3 less than you are use to using is only a starting point from which you can cut down on even more as you get use to using the magic product.
I just read an article that states the true cost of a ton of salt is about 800.00 dollars.That is staggering and if what is said is true than products like magic are much more cost effective than we ever could emagine.
John Parker
845-485-4200:waving:


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Thanks guys... appreciate your feedback.

John... congratulations.

When you said that the true cost of salt is $800 per ton... can you expand on that? Does that number include cost to equipment/property as a result of the corrosive nature of salt? What does the number encompass?


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

I will get a copy of the article if i can.The costs were not only due to the deteriation of the equipment but roads,environment like drinking water,wetlands and a host of other environmental effects salt has on most everthing.the article came out just recently from a large university in the midwest where they were investigating the effects of untreated salt and how damaging it can be.


----------

